# Bí Quyết Mua Bỉm Tốt Giá Rẻ Cho Bé Ít Mẹ Biết



## Smee Việt Nam (2/10/21)

Đối với gia đình có trẻ nhỏ, chi phí sử dụng bỉm trung bình mỗi tháng khoảng 1-2 triệu. Bỉm sữa là số tiền không hề nhỏ với nhiều gia đình. Dù rằng, chúng ta chọn chất lượng bỉm là ưu tiên số 1. Tuy nhiên, nếu có thể tìm được loại bỉm tốt với chi phí phù hợp, các mẹ sẽ bớt đi chút gánh nặng tài chính. Làm thế nào để mua được *bỉm tốt giá rẻ cho bé*? Trong bài viết này, Bỉm mỏng cho bé Smee xin gợi ý cho các mẹ cách chọn bỉm/tã thông minh.
*1.      Quan sát bằng mắt thường, ta có thể chọn mua bỉm tốt giá rẻ cho bé.*
Thông thường, tại các cửa hàng hay siêu thị thường trưng bày hàng mẫu bỉm. Bằng quan sát mắt thường, mẹ có thể đánh giá chất lượng bỉm qua các tiêu chí:
*Độ dày của bỉm*
Mẹ cầm thử chiếc bỉm trên tay xem có quá dày không. Thông thường, các bỉm sẽ có độ dày trung bình 5mm. Bỉm có độ dày lớn hơn 5mm thì được gọi là dày.
*Độ mềm của chiếc bỉm.*
Đặc biệt mẹ nên chạm thử phần chun bo xem có mềm không và bề mặt phía trong của bỉm (phần tiếp xúc với bộ phận sinh dục của bé).
*Độ thoáng khí*
Xem trên bề mặt phía trong của bỉm có các rãnh hay lỗ li ti không? Nếu không có, chiếc bỉm đó sẽ có khả năng kém thoáng hơn.
*Quan sát phần chun bo 2 bên hông*
Mỗi loại bỉm khác nhau sẽ có cấu tạo chun bo hông khác nhau. Mục đích của các vòng chun bo 2 bên là để ôm sát cơ thể bé và làm nhiệm vụ chống tràn. Nếu mẹ thấy chiếc bỉm có phần chun bo không được may kỹ lưỡng, lỏng lẽo… mẹ không nên chọn loại bỉm này.
_




Bí quyết mua bỉm tốt giá rẻ cho bé_​*2.      Xem reviews, nhận xét của các mẹ đã sử dụng về các loại bỉm tốt giá rẻ*
Cách tốt nhất để biết về các loại bỉm tốt giá rẻ là lắng nghe nhận xét của người đi trước. Mẹ có hỏi trên các diễn đàn, mạng xã hội để nhận được đánh giá của các mẹ đã từng sử dụng bỉm cho con.
Xem thêm: Bỉm mỏng mùa hè được cộng đồng mạng review tốt
*3.      Tham gia các gameshow, minigame để nhận quà tặng bỉm tốt giá rẻ*
Các nhãn hàng bỉm sẽ thường xuyên tổ chức gameshow, minigame để thu hút người chơi. Smee là nhãn hàng có khá nhiều chương trình khuyến mại và các cuộc thi với giải thưởng hấp dẫn. Mẹ có thể theo dõi thường xuyên tin tức trên fanpage chính thức của Smee hoặc website của hãng để nắm bắt thông tin.
*4.      Mua dùng thử bỉm để đánh giá chất lượng trước khi chuyển sang dùng lâu dài.*
Một trong những cách đánh giá chất lượng bỉm là mẹ có thể mua dùng thử cho con. Với nhãn hàng Bỉm Smee, chúng tôi thường xuyên có các chương trình tặng bỉm dùng thử theo khu vực. Mẹ có thể sử dụng thử cho bé và cảm nhận chất lượng.
*Bỉm Smee – Thương hiệu bỉm tốt giá rẻ cho bé yêu của mẹ*




_Smee Parent’s Choiece có giá 210.000 đồng/bịch_​Nếu mẹ đang tìm kiếm dòng bỉm có chất lượng tốt và giá thành phải chăng thì Smee Parent’s Choice là lựa chọn không thể tốt hơn.
Smee là thương hiệu bỉm nhập khẩu từ Malaysia. Có mặt tại thị trường Việt Nam khoảng 3 năm, bằng chất lượng và giá thành tuyệt vời của mình, Bỉm Smee được cộng đồng mẹ bỉm sữa vô cùng yêu mến. Với nhiều mẹ bỉm sữa, Smee được nhận xét là dòng *bỉm tốt giá rẻ cho bé *ưu việt nhất hiện nay.
*An toàn, thân thiện, thấm hút tốt, độ thoáng khí cao*
Với độ dày chỉ 3-5 mm, Smee là chiếc bỉm mềm mỏng và thân thiện với làn da của bé. Nguyên liệu cấu tạo nên Bỉm Smee đều là hàng nhập khẩu: Hạt hút ẩm nhập khẩu từ Đức, bông nhập khẩu từ Mỹ, vải không dệt sản xuất tại Malaysia. Nhờ việc tăng cường các hạt hút ẩm chất lượng cao, Smee có khả năng thấm hút cực tốt. Sử dụng loại *bỉm tốt giá rẻ cho bé *này, bé sẽ luôn trong trạng thái khô thoáng, không hề bị ẩm ướt hay khó chịu.
_“Khi tìm hiểu về thành phần cấu tạo của bỉm Smee, tôi rất ấn tượng với các thành phần nguyên liệu cao cấp và chất lượng tốt của hãng này. Đặc biệt, Smee không sử dụng hóa chất hay bất kỳ hương liệu độc hại nào cho bé. Đó là lý do tôi chọn Smee cho con gái đầu lòng của mình”,_ chị Ngọc Oanh ở Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội chia sẻ.
Đặc biệt, thiết kế nổi bật với những rãnh kim cương trên khắp bề mặt bỉm giúp cho Smee có khả năng thấm hút nhanh, dàn đều nước tiểu trên khắp bề mặt bỉm và không hề bị bết dính với làn da của bé. Các lỗ thông hơi tí hon ở trên bề mặt của bỉm còn giúp lưu thông gió và ngăn ngừa các loại vi khuẩn phát triển. Smee đã được các chuyên gia khẳng định về khả năng chống hăm lên đến 90%, giúp bé thông thoáng suốt 12 tiếng sử dụng.
*Hiệu quả chống tràn vượt trội, cho bé 24h thoải mái*
*



*
_Bỉm Smee có thiết kế đặc biệt với 3 lớp chống tràn hiệu quả_​Để tăng cường khả năng chống tràn, Smee được thiết kế đặc biệt với công nghệ độc quyền: “3 lớp chống tràn”.
Ngoài ra, bỉm Smee còn được thiết kế rất thông minh, ôm sát vừa vặn vào mông bé. 4 đường chun nhỏ ở trên đai của bỉm giúp giữ bỉm chặt hơn mà lại không hề làm hằn trên bụng bé, giúp bé thoải mái vận động, chẳng lo tràn tã hay khó chịu, hăm da…
*Chỉ 210.000 đồng/bịch Smee Parent’s Choice*
Xét về giá cả, Smee là loại bỉm nhập khẩu chất lượng với giá bán vô cùng cạnh tranh. Chỉ từ 210.000 đồng/bịch, Smee Parent’s Choice đã nhanh chóng “ghi điểm” với các mẹ bỉm thông thái.
Đặc biệt, khi mua trên các sàn thương mại điện tử như Tiki, Shopee, Lazada, Sendo hay hệ thống Shoptretho, Tuticare,… các mẹ còn được tham gia nhiều chương trình khuyến mại hấp dẫn.
Smee là một trong những thương hiệu *bỉm tốt giá rẻ cho bé* khá được ưa chuộng hiện nay. Để được nhãn hàng Smee hỗ trợ nhanh nhất, mẹ vui lòng liên hệ đến số điện thoại hotline 08.6882.6681 nhé!


----------

